# Celtic Tavern, Denver - Friday 8/3



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

A few of the CO gorillas met up yesterday for a relaxing afternoon at Churchill's. I couldn't go, but several of us have discussed an impromptu get together this Friday evening, August 3rd. The initial talk is the Celtic Tavern or Sullivan's in Denver. Say 5:30ish until whenever?

Post yer thoughts, guys! Family and friends welcome. Not making a big deal out of this one, but a quarterly Front Range Herf can't be far off, once we get thru the summer.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

As always, we had a great time at Churchills. Just so happens we met the Director of Outside Sales for Stanley Pappas, a B & M in south Denver who was enjoying a smoke at the table next to us. Great guy and we will be visiting and reporting back about our experience. For you local guys that haven't heard of them here is a link. (I'm not affiliated in any manner. OK, maybe I'm doing this so that I can "pimp" him a bit for a good deal when I visit!) :r

http://www.stanleypappas.com

I'm looking forward to Friday and great cigar discussions and smoke! :ss

If you come you can say that you saw the only authentic Union Leader Cut Plug tobacco tin cigar box in Denver. Or a yummy stick.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I have an aversion to downtown, but let me know if you ever have a get together on the south end of town.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

glking said:


> I have an aversion to downtown, but let me know if you ever have a get together on the south end of town.


Any cigar friendly places around Monument? If so, be sure to list it here...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=101

I'm sure a couple of us would drive south to HERF.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm definitely in... I'll be out of town for most of the week, but should be back friday.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry folks, I have a previous appointment with a microphone and a recorder. Smoke one for me!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Pretty sure I'm in, I sent a few PM's around to locals I've herfed with in the past. I will direct them to this thread when they respond.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Sorry folks, I have a previous appointment with a microphone and a recorder. Smoke one for me!


Forgot Fridays won't work for you Dale, and thought you would be at RTDA. Sorry pal.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Sorry folks, I have a previous appointment with a microphone and a recorder. Smoke one for me!


I will, maybe two or three! :ss Next time we have to do this on Saturday my friend.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Top, for Front Rangers


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Forgot Fridays won't work for you Dale, and thought you would be at RTDA. Sorry pal.


No worries mate! There is no one time that always works for everyone. Enjoy!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

top


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Looks like around 5 of us or so (with Halon from BOTL). Let's meet up at the Celtic at 5:30 or 6 if that's better for some. I still haven't ever been been there. Post if there are conflicts and see you tonight! All are welcome.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I should be there about 6:00, I am taking the Light Rail for the first time, coming from Nine Mile (Parker and 225) to Union Station. I'm bringing a Newbie that I've set up with a small humi and a few sticks. I gifted him a TTT Trinadad Toro Maddy a while back, he smoked it without falling over so I guess he is ready for a herf :ss


----------



## b0rderman (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm back in NY till monday....

Smoke one for me


Stefan


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Just got back from the herf and it was a great time with some dang good people; Physiognomy and his better half Dawn, Halon (BOTL), macms and jcarlton with his buddy Todd (I hope I remembered his name correctly). great cigars were smoked and gifted. The Celtic Tavern was a winner too. An all around A+ in my book. 

Dale and Stefan, I hope to see you soon at the next FRH. BTW Dale called to say 'hey' to all but got my home instead of the cell. I'll get you my mobile number Dale.

Thanks all.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Dawn & I had a great night guys! Thanks to all for the fantastic cigars & company... Hope to see those that couldn't make it some time soon!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a wonderful time and enjoyed seeing everyone again. And the cigars were special. Any metro Denver BOTLs reading this really should consider joining us at the next HERF. Great fellowship, discussions and cigars.

Missed seeing Dale and Stefan. Next time for sure fellas. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep this was a great time. Great to meet Moglman, Halon and Dawn and thanks for the gifted sticks:dr Todd had a great time as well, hope to see him on the BB's soon. Thanks for the great company, cigars and conversation:tu


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Being out of town, looks like I missed last week's herf. Will catch y'all at the next one...:ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

CareP said:


> Being out of town, looks like I missed last week's herf. Will catch y'all at the next one...:ss


This was just a mini herf, but it was a good time. Hope to see you and Todd at the next Front Range Herf!!!:ss:tu:ss


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I miss herfing out there in Denver! Hey, where are the pictures? 

How is it that you all are able to smoke in the city? Wasn't it banned recently?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

itstim said:


> I miss herfing out there in Denver! Hey, where are the pictures?
> 
> How is it that you all are able to smoke in the city? Wasn't it banned recently?


Yep it was banned but some of the places that sold cigars and cigarettes and made at least 5% of their revenue from those sales, were able to remain smoking establishments. :fu :ss:ss:ss:ss

Next time your going to be in the area shoot me a PM and we'll set up a herf.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like another great Front Ranger herf! I'll make the next one if at all possible.


----------

